# Saw Havis on Petfinder in WV



## Shadow’s mama (Sep 15, 2021)

I happened to look on petfinder and saw that there are two sweet young male Havis available for adoption in WV. This is so rare that I thought I should share with the group in case anyone is looking for a rescue Havi.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There are 3 Havanese with this rescue group:









Adopt Mickey on Petfinder


Mickey is an adoptable Dog - Havanese searching for a forever family near Capon Bridge, WV. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com













Adopt Samson on Petfinder


Samson is an adoptable Dog - Havanese searching for a forever family near Capon Bridge, WV. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com













Adopt Mikey on Petfinder


Mikey is an adoptable Dog - Havanese searching for a forever family near Capon Bridge, WV. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Are you in WV? We live in Charleston, and when Finley goes to the vet, they always comment that they don't see a lot of Havanese. Occasionally I'll see an "a-poo", but haven't seen any other purebread Havs around.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are asking me, Marion, no, I'm not in West Virginia. I'm in California.

I spend my days running a group on Facebook for networking Havanese in need of forever homes.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Shadow’s mama said:


> I happened to look on petfinder and saw that there are two sweet young male Havis available for adoption in WV. This is so rare that I thought I should share with the group in case anyone is looking for a rescue Havi.





StarrLhasa said:


> There are 3 Havanese with this rescue group:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------

